#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Haaruitval, kale plekken, beschadigd haar, roos of schilfers op hoofdhuid,moeite met zwanger raken

## Pure Yasmine

Wij van Pure Yasmine bieden producten aan die gemaakt zijn van 100% pure olin en kruiden. Deze kruiden hebben een positieve werking op lichaam en haar. Wij gebruiken rozemarijn, lavendel fenegriek en nog vele andere kruiden die beter zijn dan alle chemische producten die wij tegenwoordig gebruiken, deze doen meer kwaad dan goed voor onze haar en huid. 

Heb je intresse of een vraag pm mij en ik stuur je zsm informatie over onze producten.

----------


## Oemar

Graag wil ik meer weten over de kruiden die je gebruikt

----------

